# Wanted : iPad for zwift



## tdm (26 Dec 2019)

I’m after a cheap iPad to use with Zwift. I believe it has to be an Air model or newer (2014 onwards). Hoping that someone has got a new one for Christmas and would like to get rid of their old one.

Cosmetic condition not that important (although if the screen has big cracks in, it might let some sweat in!). As long as the Bluetooth and WiFi works, that would be ideal. Thanks!


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2019)

I have an iPad 2 going very cheap at £30 including postage. If its suitable you're welcome.


----------

